# JXL - Composing For Strings (Part 2)...



## jononotbono (May 12, 2017)

It's that JXL time of week again...


----------



## gjelul (May 12, 2017)

Nice video, and JXL is very kind to take the time and post such videos.

However, not trying to sound a 'purist' or anything... but for all the classically trained composers or orchestrators here this is a bit like going back to kinder. JXL discussing orchestration and orchestral composition is like having Corigliano discuss how to use modular synths. Not to trying to dismiss the info here - there is always something one can get out of any info - but, V-I even in the most 'complex' form or inversion, is part of the ABC in tonal harmony. At the same time I'm aware that lack of compositional complexity or harmonic prog like I-V-VI-IV and such, are the mo and the 'language' in today's filmscores. Again, not trying to bring down the info, but it's interesting to see a room full of amazing modular synths, synths and drum machines, basically nothing but electronics, and the topic of discussion is string writing - would have loved to see JXL in a piano room for this 
To add to what JXL has posted, here is one of many many more examples of great string writing: 
Basic Instinct / Opening Titles / by Jerry Goldsmith. Still film music, but interesting and with everything where it should be.

I'm sure this personal opinion may cause an 'uproar'.... but please be nice, I have nothing but good intentions


----------



## givemenoughrope (May 12, 2017)

^ Sure. What would be interesting is for him to take these incredible synths and "synthestrate" to some degree...meaning not just pads on a poly synth for "strings" but to part them out. I have two MI Ambikas, a DSI Mopho/Tetra combo and Prophet 12 and am trying to use them in as poly mode as they allow for this reason. Between himself and rctec I think they probably have more understanding of how to achieve great results like this...like to a Vangelis degree but with more modern tools. It's baffling to me that they didn't get the Bladerunner gig...("...but then again, who does?")


----------



## jononotbono (May 12, 2017)

I have no idea how to write for Strings. I'm sure in Writing for Strings Part 1 JXL explains it's how to write with Virtual String Libraries? 



gjelul said:


> Again, not trying to bring down the info, but it's interesting to see a room full of amazing modular synths, synths and drum machines, basically nothing but electronics, and the topic of discussion is string writing



He has many other Videos now. The last few were literally him going through all his Drum machines and his wall of Synths.


----------



## leon chevalier (May 12, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> It's that JXL time of week again...



thanks for the link !


----------



## Fab (May 18, 2017)

JXL keeps impressing me.

...great content so far, and free


----------



## David Hall (May 18, 2017)

jononotbono said:


> It's that JXL time of week again...



so he went from a triad F minor to Fmaj7 then to triad Bbminor correct?


----------



## markleake (May 18, 2017)

The most annoying thing in this video is how the editor cuts away all the time, so you never see his chord progressions fully visually, even though that is the very thing he is trying to describe. Ugh.. who edited this!!?!

I agree with Jono, he has plenty of other videos on synths, drum machines and writing hybrid scores, and they are all great stuff. It's a bit rich to criticise him for trying to introduce some useful theory into the mix when talking about strings. I don't have the theoretical background some have, and I'm sure most of his audience is the same, so it is far from irrelevant.


----------



## resound (May 18, 2017)

David Hall said:


> so he went from a triad F minor to Fmaj7 then to triad Bbminor correct?


Fm to F7 which is a b7, not a maj7 

It creates a very nice chord progression with a descending bass line:
Fm F/Eb Bbm/Db Csus4 C/Bb Fm/Ab Csus4/G C7/G Fm


----------



## CDB (May 19, 2017)

Haven't watched part 2 yet but will do. Junkie's videos are great, it's really interesting to see a composers working practices. Obviously he doesn't come from a classical background so he has his own take on how to write from strings. Sometimes that's when interesting things start to happen, when somebody approaches these styles without any experience. I wouldn't say he is the best composer but he certainly has his own style and is very creative when it comes to creating new and unique sounds.


----------



## jononotbono (May 19, 2017)

CDB said:


> Obviously he doesn't come from a classical background



I think he actually said he was Classically trained in one of his Series 1 Videos. I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure he mentions it!


----------



## Puzzlefactory (May 19, 2017)

Haven't had time to watch this yet, is it another "long strings" video or does he do any "shorts" stuff?


----------



## David Hall (May 19, 2017)

resound said:


> It creates a very nice chord progression with a descending bass line:
> Fm F/Eb Bbm/Db Csus4 C/Bb Fm/Ab Csus4/G C7/G Fm


f7 is dominant f7 right? I forgot my chrods lol.. but yeah i just didn't see he saying triad Fm but i forgot that without the seven its basically a triad.. so my bad.. lol


----------

